# Jump in / Jump on



## Antonio

Hi Group,

Is the same thing "Jump in" and "Jump on". The opposite of "Jump on" is "Jump off", right?


----------



## elroy

No, they are not the same thing.

"Jump in" is an idiomatic expression that means "to join in," "to take part."

Example: At first I did not take part in the discussion but when they brought up environmental issues I felt I had to *jump in*.

You could say "jump into" to refer to the literal action of jumping.

He *jumped into* the pool.  

"Jump on" is technically incorrect.  The correct phrase would be "jump onto."  This also refers to the literal action of jumping.

He *jumped onto* the couch.

However, in everyday speech you will hear

He *jumped on* the couch. (or He *jumped in* the pool.)

but these are grammatically incorrect. 

Rule of thumb: "into" and "onto" refer to movement; "in" and "on" refer to location.

He is *on * the couch.  He is swimming *in * the pool.   

And yes, the correct opposite would be

He *jumped off* the couch.

Note: "Jump off of," although used in everyday speech, would be incorrect.  The combination "off of" is never correct in English.


----------



## elroy

One other thing that I forgot to mention:

You could actually say "jump in" or "jump on" when "in" and "on" are used as adverbs and not prepositions - that is, when you'd like to leave your object unmentioned.

Example:

The water in the pool looked clean, so i *jumped in*.  (It is implied that the object is the pool, but it is not directly expressed.)

Similarly,

The couch looked comfortable so I *jumped on*.

As mentioned, if you were to mention the objects, you would have to say "jump into" or "jump onto."  "Jump off" is used with or without an object.


----------



## Antonio

That's right, you can say "To jump off/on a bus". But what about Jump up or Jump out, can you give me the meaning and some examples to understand better the jump context. And one more thing, I understand that Jump has a sexual meaning, right? Can you give me a last example of this one.


----------



## jacinta

Want to go for a ride on my new motorcycle?  Jump on!
Do you want a ride to school (in my car)?  Jump in!
Ok, we're here.  Jump out! (of the car)

That car almost hit me!! I had to jump off my bike really quick!

I'm not touching the sex question.


----------



## elroy

I don't think "jump up" is too common.  It seems kind of redundant because jumping by definition implies an upward movement.  Jacinta gave an example of "jump out." And the sexual connotation is a crude reference to sexual activity.  I don't think I need to give any examples.


----------



## VenusEnvy

I've always thought myself to be fairly well-versed with English idioms, sayings, and vocabulary. However, I have never heard of the word "jump" referring to any sexual activity. I am stumped! Maybe "hump", but not "jump".


----------



## Pearl

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I've always thought myself to be fairly well-versed with English idioms, sayings, and vocabulary. However, I have never heard of the word "jump" referring to any sexual activity. I am stumped! Maybe "hump", but not "jump".



Neither have I, but I think I get the meaning


----------



## VenusEnvy

::in a whispering voice: as in _Jump on _ ???


----------



## jacinta

OH, Okay.  I'l tell you... to jump someone means to have sex with someone, normally said as this:  "I'd like to jump her (or his) bones".


----------



## VenusEnvy

Oh yah! I forgot about that phrase. Gosh, it's been a long time since I've heard that.
Thanks for breaking down and telling me Jacinta!


----------



## jacinta

Yes, I was surprised when you said you didn't know it.


----------



## Antonio

VenusEnvy, how do you say "hump" in the sexual way?


----------



## VenusEnvy

Antonio: Does this clarify? => 
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=hump&v=b

Or how about this? =>
http://www.bartleby.com/61/36/H0323600.html

Or this? =>
http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=humping


----------



## Antonio

Yeah, but how do you say it in a sentence "I humped Brenda last week"


----------



## jacinta

Yikes.  Just don't say it, Antonio!!!! Your sentence, although really crude, is correct.


----------



## Vero

Antonio said:
			
		

> That's right, you can say "To jump off/on a bus". But what about Jump up or Jump out, can you give me the meaning and some examples to understand better the jump context. And one more thing, I understand that Jump has a sexual meaning, right? Can you give me a last example of this one.


I sense some pandering in your posts Antonio...
but in your quest for the word knowledge here's anothe use of jump in= jump out
Jump in= to kick some one's a** as part of initiation to a street gang or crew
as in :"My clika wouldn't jump in this home boy cause we were afraid he'd jump us, then we'd have to jump him out."


----------



## Antonio

Sorry!!! I just wanted to know how you say it, and that's it. But what about "put out" I understand that put out means to have rough sex with someone or according to the dictionary means Vulgar Slang "To be sexually active". Used of a woman.

Can you give me an example of this one, just to understand these word too.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Vero said:
			
		

> Jump in= to kick some one's a** as part of initiation to a street gang or crew as in :"My clika wouldn't jump in this home boy cause we were afraid he'd jump us, then we'd have to jump him out."



I understand "cause we were afraid he'd jump us" meaning "cause we were afraid he would beat us up". The other uses, I am clueless. Is that very particular to gangs?     

My clika?


----------



## VenusEnvy

Antonio said:
			
		

> But what about "put out" I understand that put out means to have rough sex with someone or according to the dictionary means Vulgar Slang "To be sexually active". Used of a woman.



I will answer your question first. "put out" doesn't mean to have rough sex. It just means to have sex.
"My girlfriend puts out every night."
"My husband refuses to put out anymore."
"Amy puts out to anyone."

Antonio: I think it's great that you want to learn evey aspect of the language, but is it necessary to focus on the sexual aspects so frequently? I understand how useful this forum can be. Some questions about the sexual content of a language can be embarassing to ask someone in person. While I am not saying I am offended per se, some of your curiosities about vulgar language are questionable. Do with this comment what you choose.


----------



## Antonio

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Antonio: I think it's great that you want to learn evey aspect of the language, but is it necessary to focus on the sexual aspects so frequently?



VenusEnvy, I don't agree you, in the way that I ask sexual question frequently, it's just that one question follows the other, that's it. As far as I'm concern, this is the first time, that I post this kind of question in this forum. But anyway, thank you beforehand for all your answers. I really appreciate that someone teach me this embarrassing questions.

I promise, that this would be the last sexual question that I am gonna post for a while, but can I say:

"Joana puts it out with his husband everyday" 

Can I say puts it, puts it out or only put out?


----------



## VenusEnvy

Antonio said:
			
		

> but can I say:
> "Joana puts it out with his husband everyday"
> Can I say puts it, puts it out or only put out?



Although it makes sense to say "puts it out", it's not correct.
(Also, you use the preposition "to" not "with")

"Joana puts it out *with * his husband everyday."   
"Joana puts out *to * her  husband everyday."    

Joana is a female, right?....


----------



## Antonio

Yeah, Joana is a girl. Can I say only "puts it" without the out or it doesn't make sense?


----------



## VenusEnvy

Antonio said:
			
		

> Yeah, Joana is a girl. Can I say only "puts it" without the out or it doesn't make sense?



No, doesn't sound right.
"Joana *puts it * to her husband."     
"Antonio *puts it * to his wife."


----------



## Santos

Excuse me, but is it correct when you say "I don't agree you"?
The correct form is "I don't agree WITH you", isn't it?


----------



## Pearl

Santos said:
			
		

> Excuse me, but is it correct when you say "I don't agree you"?
> The correct form is "I don't agree WITH you", isn't it?




Yes, Santos. I agree WITH you


----------



## Antonio

Which of the following sentences are correct:

"Joana puts it out with his husband everyday"
"Joana puts out with his husband everyday"
"Joana puts out to her husband everyday"


----------



## VenusEnvy

Antonio said:
			
		

> Which of the following sentences are correct:
> 
> "Joana puts it out with his husband everyday"
> "Joana puts out with his husband everyday"
> "Joana puts out to her husband everyday"



Ok, first: 
"Joana puts it out with his husband everyday"
If Joana is a woman, then the correct possessive adjective is her.
Although is Spanish, su  refers to male and female, in English, we differentiate by using his  and her.
Otherwise, I think that Joana is a man, also.


----------



## VenusEnvy

"Joana puts it out with his  husband everyday."
"Joana puts out with his  husband everyday."
"Joana puts out to her husband everyday." Correct.


----------



## Antonio

Sorry about that, sometimes when I type quicky, as you can notice, I am a little messy. So, these three last sentences are correct or just the last one?


----------



## VenusEnvy

Only the last is correct.

Sorry, that's my "code". When a sentence is wrong, incorrect, or awkward, the letters are in red. Green means correct. This is my way of visualizing things.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Sharon

Ok, I've stayed out of this one so far, but it has been bothering me, because I hear the phrase quite often. In one of my English classes, the teacher had us do "peer reviews" and he always reminded us, that no matter how bad a person's English is, you are doing them a disservice by not correcting them in an effort to spare their feelings.
I tried to stay out of it, because quite a few people commented that the line of sexual questioning was a bit improper. I agree that a person should not have to hear (*or read*!!) anything that might be offensive to them. But, I think that what I have to say is no more improper than anything I have read so far, and since I just heard the expression yesterday, I have to comment, or I feel I am doing a disservice to Antonio. 
Maybe it is a regional thing, as VenusEnvy, Jacinta, and I are all from different parts of the country. Maybe it has something to do with a difference in our social circles, as I work in a bar, it is possible that I hear things that are different than someone who works in an office, for example. Maybe no one recognized it because Antonio used the word "out," instead of "to." 
I have heard the expression "put it to" in a sexual sense. Antonio, understand that this is something that is considered rude, crude, and socially unacceptable, but, if you are talking with a group of guys, and a good-looking female walks by, *DO NOT* say this to her, but you could say to your friends, "Man, I'd really like to put it to her!" Likewise, if you *DO* have a friendship with a female where the two of you exchange sexual harrassment as a norm, you could say to her, "So...when are you going to let me put it to you?" (This works best if said in an entirely conversational tone of voice; I'd imagine that my expression was priceless!) I suppose that in order to not have any confusion, I should state that a man can "put it to" a woman, but a woman cannot "put it to" a man. Draw your own conclusions about what "it" is !!


----------



## Antonio

Sharon,

I think we can use both phrasal verb in this particular case, right? dictionary.reference.com you will find, that "put out" has a sexual meaning, like VenusEnvy said in her last post.


----------



## Sharon

Yes, Antonio, VenusEnvy is right. You can say "put out."  You can also say "put it to."  

When I said that you had said "out" instead of "to," I meant when you were asking about "puts it out," (several posts ago) instead of "put it to."


----------



## Antonio

Ahhh ok, now I understand. Now in a job interview context I heard something like "I can jump and then jump back in" what does he trying to say?


----------



## jacinta

Antonio said:
			
		

> Ahhh ok, now I understand. Now in a job interview context I heard something like "I can jump and then jump back in" what does he trying to say?



This makes no sense to me as it is written.  Can you give more detail of the conversation?  I won't even guess at what is being said.


----------



## clin

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I've always thought myself to be fairly well-versed with English idioms, sayings, and vocabulary. However, I have never heard of the word "jump" referring to any sexual activity. I am stumped! Maybe "hump", but not "jump".




ermmmm....what does " *I am stumped*" mean?  thanks!


----------



## Antonio

Jacinta,

Probably he was refering to jump from the company he worked for, to another similar position in another company. That's why he say Jump and then Jump back in, right?


----------



## VenusEnvy

Clin: "stumped" refers to being confused.

"I am stumped"
"I don't know the answer"
"I have no idea what you are talking about"
"I'm confused"

When I am stumped, I look like this:


----------



## VenusEnvy

Antonio said:
			
		

> Jacinta,
> 
> Probably he was refering to jump from the company he worked for, to another similar position in another company. That's why he say Jump and then Jump back in, right?



Hmm, I don't think so. 
In the way you are thinking, Antonio, you would say: 
"I can easily change positions."
"I like to move around within the company."
"I like to cross-train."


----------



## jacinta

Antonio said:
			
		

> Probably he was refering to jump from the company he worked for, to another similar position in another company. That's why he say Jump and then Jump back in, right?



Maybe "you can jump from one position to another with no problem" ?????
Or maybe "you can jump in and out of this position"? meaning "you can change positions easily".

This still confuses me.  I'm not sure what he is saying.


----------



## Antonio

to be promoted or get promoted is the formal way for jump, right? and to jump from a company to another too. But which word is the formal way to say it, If I go from one company to another and one position to another. Tell me also, If I jump in both cases, I'II be undertood.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Antonio said:
			
		

> to be promoted or get promoted is the formal way for jump, right? and to jump from a company to another too. But which word is the formal way to say it, If I go from one company to another and one position to another. Tell me also, If I jump in both cases, I'II be undertood.



In a formal setting, you do not say the word "jump" to refer to chaning positions, companies, or locations. 

If you say:
"I would like to jump in the company", you would not be understood. It is not correct, and it is not said.
"I would like to move up in the company."
"I would like to change positions."

If you say:
"I would like to jump to another company", you would not be understood. This is not said. I don't really know what you mean by this phrase...
"I would like to relocate."
"I would like to leave the company."


----------



## Antonio

Well, but if I said, "I'm going to jump to that plain", instead of "take o catch" I would be understood, right? "Jumping from one position to another or a company", makes sense to me, of couse, If you're having an informal conversation with someone. I think if you say it that way, is correct, but you're right on the other hand.


----------



## Sharon

I think that you would be understood, but it is just not the way things are normally said. If you said "I'm going to jump to that *plane*" to me, I would have to stop and think about what you meant before it actually made sense to me. So eventually, people would know what you were saying, but it probably would confuse them for a minute. (I might wonder for a minute if you were some sort of daredevil skydiver and you were literally hopping from one plane to another at however many feet.)
As far as jumping from one position to another, or jumping to another company, I agree with jacinta and VenusEnvy, it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Antonio

I heard something like this "ok let me think, *jump in * 10 or 20 years and you're married bla, bla, bla" What does he trying to say with "jump in" in this context?

"Jumped" in some contexts could be the same thing as "Reacted", right?


----------



## jacinta

Antonio said:
			
		

> I heard something like this "ok let me think, *jump in * 10 or 20 years and you're married bla, bla, bla" What does he trying to say with "jump in" in this context?
> 
> "Jumped" in some contexts could be the same thing as "Reacted", right?




You would not say "jump in 10 or 20 years".  You could say, "jump ahead 10 or 20 years" meaning to "look 10 or 20 years in the future".

"To jump" as a reaction is correct.  A person will jump when he is startled.
"He jumped when I came up behind him and said his name."

These phrasal verbs are difficult, aren't they.  There are millions of them in English!!


----------



## Antonio

This is the las question I have so far for this thread "Jump ahead" in the same thing as "Look ahead"


----------



## Sharon

If someone is talking about the future, and wants you to envision yourself there, or how the world would be, they could say "Now let's jump ahead 10 or 20 years..." and that would be the same as looking ahead, yes.


----------

